# Availability of Medicines



## Moyzie (May 17, 2011)

There was a link on another thread which didn't work, but claimed it had a list of medicines that were not administered in Dubai. I wonder if anyone knows of a website that does have a list.
I need to get Creon capsules, does anyone know if they would be available?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

http://dcc.org.ae/admincp/assetsman...ed Controlled medical list seperated 2007.pdf

Try this. It is the list of banned and restricted drugs. Restricted drugs are available in UAE with a UAE Doctor's prescription. If you want to bring them in then you need a prescription from your home country that has been attested and certified by the UAE Embassy.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Just a thought,but meds are very expensive in Dubai. I am on long term meds and my doctor in UK gives me 12 months prescription at a time. It only costs me £7. If I bought them in Dubai it would cost me £400 a month!!! Explain your situation to your GP and ask him to give you a year supply. Mine was very understanding.


----------

